

Ask HN: Where do you get your stock photography? - biotech

I'm looking for a place where I can pay a small fee (what is reasonable? $20?) for access to stock photography. Any suggestions? Ideally, it would be cheap, have a large selection of photos (I need pictures of people for my current app), and I need to be able to legally place them in the UI of my distributable application.
======
kariatx
I use Shutterstock. They have a reasonable membership plan ($224 a month for
me), where you can download 25 photos / illustrations a day.

They aren't as good as iStockPhoto, but I am way too cheap to use iStockPhoto
regularly. Plus I found their credit system infuriating. If you find something
you like on iStockPhoto that isn't labeled exclusive, search for it on
Shutterstock. Sometimes it's there for a lot less money.

------
_pdeschen
For best quality and selection I use istock. Otherwise so cheap as in 0$ :
flickr creative commons (<http://www.flickr.com/creativecommons/>) , morgue
file (<http://www.morguefile.com/>) or stock exchange (<http://www.sxc.hu/>)

------
_delirium
Wikimedia Commons is messy but free, and has some good stuff if you dig (in
some areas, at least). E.g.:
<http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Textures>

------
byoung2
iStockPhoto.com is pretty popular

~~~
nhangen
I use iStock, but not happy about it. The good stuff is being added to the
premium and vetta collections and it's hard to find something that looks good
and isn't at least 10-20 credits.

~~~
pbj
One thing I've noticed is that if you find a particular image you like but
they want too many credits for it - you can google the photographers username
and chances are they also have accounts on other istock clones. I did this a
while back for a series of images I wanted and ended up saving a good bit
because I found the exact same set on an alternative site that were much
cheaper.

~~~
Pent
Alternatively you can use tineye on the comp image to find out if other sites
are selling it as well.

------
ra
sxc.hu

